# Eberron game looking for a player in Salt Lake City



## haiiro (May 13, 2005)

I'm going to be starting up an Eberron campaign in about a month, and our group is looking for a fourth player (as our current Stargate campaign is winding down). We'll be gaming every Saturday night in Salt Lake, usually from about 6:00 PM to midnight.

This will be a serious campaign (and not, say, slapstick), and we've got a good group -- we tend to focus on roleplaying over hack-and-slash, and we always have fun on gaming nights. 

If this sounds like something you might be interested in, drop me a line at *haiiro(at)gmail(dot)com* and tell me a little bit about yourself, your gaming experience, what kinds of things you look for in a game, etc.


----------



## haiiro (May 24, 2005)

(This is about to fall off the front page, so I'll give it a bump.)

This Eberron campaign is still about 2-3 weeks away, and the theme has been decided: airship privateers! If you're interested, I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## Abulia (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey, I'd be interested in playing your Eberron game.


----------

